# How do you handle twins?



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I ask this question for a reason.....Because we are having them :shocked:

Thought I would share the information, couldn't be happier. Camping may slow down for us a bit this year, but not completely! I know, shocked us to, well at least that it was 2 in there anyway. 

Anyone want to send diapers? :shrug:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Hope you don't have to go through a hurricane evacuation like we did when my wife was 7.5 months along with the boys.

BTW - they get a lot bigger when they are carrying two (no offense to the mama, you just might want to remember that for your camping trips).

I guess a bigger camper is now in your future?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!!! :yippie: Congratulations!

No advice for handling twins... I barely lived through two kids that were 25 months apart! 

When are your new arrivals due?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! Should be mid May, possibly April since they may come early. And yes, a bigger camper will be in order when we do get back to camping a lot, for sure. I really dont know how much we will be going this year, one infant would be OK, but I dont know about 2 infants and one child. Maybe by Fall we will try it out.

Yeah she is feeling pretty huge at the moment and thinking , "wow, I have a long way to go, how big am I going to get"?


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats! Not unlike Kiteri, I have enough work with my two little girls, who are two and a half years apart.

I wish you good luck, though!:comfort_: And, hope you get enough sleep!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!! WOW!!!!!! Congratulations! I'm so very happy for you. FINALLY Some good news for once. We've had so much bad luck and bad news lately I'm starting to lose my mind. You are going to have your hands full but hey. It'll be worth it. Good luck and Congratulations again.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, will definitely have our hands full, but agree, it will be worth it. My sister also has twins, so we, and the grandparents, have been around it once. Hopefully that will help.

I really hate to hear the bad news is still your way, I sure hope it gets better for yall soon, I know it will.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

ctfortner said:


> I really hate to hear the bad news is still your way, I sure hope it gets better for yall soon, I know it will.


A friend of ours passed away last Wed at Michelle's work (Ford Motor Company). I worked with her as a student at For for 5 years. She was a wonderful person, Mother of two (7 & 5). It was a work related accident involving a fork lift. That's the 3rd funeral I've attended sense October. This one was the toughest loss. All the other bad luck we had over the past couple of months seem so small now that I really think about it. We did get some great news this past week, Michelle's sister is having a baby. An oops but everyone is happy about it and My sister is having a baby too. Another oops (she's still so young but I need to be supportive of it) And we are all happy about that too. Children bring out so much joy.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy smokes that was a friend of yours.....

So sorry for your loss..

Hopefully 2009 will be much more happier for you and your family!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

l2l said:


> Holy smokes that was a friend of yours.....
> 
> So sorry for your loss..
> 
> Hopefully 2009 will be much more happier for you and your family!


Yes she was. I guess you heard about it. Very sad. There was so many people at the funeral that it filled the intire home. We had to use the Rogers (Old Nortel building) parking lot.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

antigua said:


> Yes she was. I guess you heard about it. Very sad. There was so many people at the funeral that it filled the intire home. We had to use the Rogers (Old Nortel building) parking lot.


Ya I heard about it, very sad indeed..

My friend works in that building, surprised you found parking there..


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

It wasn't easy!! We made all the directional and building signs there for rogers. I know the area well.
Sorry to use this thread for my downer news Todd. Congrats again, that's such great news.


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

TWINS! Wow, adding my congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! Very exciting, lots of honey dues to get done


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Thanks! Very exciting, lots of honey dues to get done


That's probably what got you in the situation you're in now :rotflmao1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is that on the honey due list :scratchhead: I must have a different list



happiestcamper said:


> That's probably what got you in the situation you're in now :rotflmao1:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Well, I ask this question for a reason.....Because we are having them :shocked:
> 
> Thought I would share the information, couldn't be happier. Camping may slow down for us a bit this year, but not completely! I know, shocked us to, well at least that it was 2 in there anyway.
> 
> Anyone want to send diapers? :shrug:


I missed this thread, sorry. But congrats. My wife is twin, so I'm sure her mom could give some good advice.....she if she could remember back that long:rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, we are still waiting...... I will say this though, they will be here FOR sure on wednesday this week. She is being induced. So I will check in as I can, but will be pretty busy for the next week. Wish us luck!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's what I can tell you - this is a lot more hectic than when one is born. Don't get shook up by all the running around the doctors and nurses do on Wednesday. My wife delivered one naturally then the other by C section 30 minutes later. Just take it in stride.


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

(delurking) Best wishes for all of you on Wednesday!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations on the little ones' arrival!!!!!!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The suspense.... :shocked:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

AAAHHHHH!!!!! The suspense.... :shocked: Your killing us here!!!!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

today is thursday........where are the pics. lol

congrats and do post pics when you get some internet time.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey all, sorry for the delay and thanks for thinking of us. We just got home today! Actually, she went into labor (water broke) monday night about 10pm, so we headed to the hospital. Delivered the young lady 5AM 'ish tueday morning, deliver the big man just before 8AM. YEP, 3 hours apart, 6+ hours of pushing for the wife :shocked:. What a trooper, she did it.

Here is a few pics to tone the crowd down , I got to get some sleep while I can, another feeding is in an hour. How do yall like my shirt (last pic)? hehehehehe









Anna

























Me and my new boy Colton


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful children!!!! Awesome pictures....Love the shirt too. Congratulations on the little ones they are so cute. Way to go mom!!!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1: :way-to-go: :yippie:

Get some sleep :10311:


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

:yippie::clapping:
Congratulations!!!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the world little ones! Congrats! :10220:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! They are SO beautiful!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

How cute are they, seriously! Super huge congratulations!

Sorry, but your shirt will NOT get you out of diapers.

Enjoy them, and enjoy sleepy time!!!:yippie:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

How adorable...and look at all that hair, I'm jealous.

I like the names, and your shirt!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks all! 

Been crazy around here, I am sure you can imagine. We had to take the little ones in for labs as they were looking a little jaundice. Momma had to go back to the hospital saturday night with some problems, ended up spending the night there and all day yesterday. So its been an eventful first week to say the least. Momma is back home now, on strict bed rest though for a couple of days. Thank goodness for family being around (hers and mine) or I couldn't manage all of this.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh gosh! I hope everyone is okay... and you don't have any more "speed bumps".

What a sad way for the Mrs. to spend Mother's Day. :comfort_:

Thank goodness for family!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Aw man that really stinks!!! Sounds like you really have your hand full. Thank God you have family there to help you out. How is everyone doing now?


----------



## plaz70 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new arrivals. I also have twins. They are 5 now. It's very busy the first few years, but it does get easier. Our oldest was only 11 mo when the twins were born. My family doesn't live nearby and his family wasn't any help so my husband and I were on our own. We did fly my mother in a couple times for emergencies, but otherwise, we managed. We did put off camping for a few years though. In the beggining I often had to choose between showering, eating or sleeping and taking 3 kids in diapers to a campground where everything takes longer didn't sound like much of a vacation so we waited until the twins were 2 1/2 and our oldest 3 1/2 so we had at least 1 potty trained kid who understood the dangers of running into a street. If we had help, things may have been different. We tent camp and normally take 1 trip each summer. This summer will be the kid's 4th camping trip and they are real pros at it. 

The best advice I can give is do what works best for for your family. It may take some experimenting. Each family situation is different so what works for one, doesn't necessarily work for another. I did a lot of things that people told me I would pay for later....like rocking every child asleep until 1 yr or letting them graze instead of sitting down for a real meal. They are 5 and 6 now and they go to bed fine and eat meals at the table so it didn't cause any harm. Just go with the flow and remember the fact that your kid's clothes didn't match on an outing or they had a popsicle for lunch will be very insignificant a few years from now.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats!

Oh my gosh, have I really been away that long? Geez I need to check in more often!

They are absolutely beautiful babies! Send one my way. I'll be happy to spoil..I mean help with a baby!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! Few more of the nights like we have had recently and you may get your wish, careful what you wish for


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

lol..I can't imagine what it is like with two. It's been awhile...does that make four for you? If so, welcome to the quad club! I have four but they range from 7 to 17. I am trying really hard to imagine what it would have been like to have a second one of any of them. I think I would have a lot more gray!


----------

